# Railroad approved



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Been wearing this










i had forgotten how much i like it , i used to have two but got persuaded to sell one to a friend who then wore ot in the shower and wrecked it.

what a plonker


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Chris, I've had a few of these over the years.


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Very Nice Accutron RR!!! I used to have a hand full of them but I'm down to only 1 now.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

They are great arn't they


----------



## Margarets Dad (Feb 26, 2017)

Bcasecollector said:


> Very Nice Accutron RR!!! I used to have a hand full of them but I'm down to only 1 now.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/47084583502


 Beautiful. I have one too but am not fortunate enough to have it on one of those fabulous coffin link bracelets.


----------

